

Why CSS3 HSL Colors are Awesome [video] - taylorbuley
http://www.impressivewebs.com/screencast-css3-hsl-colors/

======
AnthonBerg
I applaud the addition of HSL processing to CSS3.

Adding something like HSP would take this to its logical conclusion. HSP is
Hue / Saturation / _Perceived brightness_ , which is even more natural to work
with. When working inside an HSP colorspace, more visually pleasing results
are reached more intuitively. Specifying colors in raw HSL tends to be a
little "lumpy" in terms of saturation and color "feel".

<http://alienryderflex.com/hsp.html>

